# Any other big 481sl riders out there?



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

I've got a 59cm Look 481sl with an HSC5 fork. Almost everything I've read about this frame talks about its comfort. It's been ridden in Paris-Roubaix, etc. Yet my 59cm frame is way more stiff than cushy, with laser-fast steering. It would be the bike I'd choose to ride a crit if I still raced.

Any other large size 481's still on the road? What's your experience?

TV


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you have a pic. We would love to see it 

I have a KG 86 from the late 80's 

Twiggy


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

*well, ok, here's one*

Here's a fairly recent photo. Anyone else still have one of these from 2004-2005?


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

*Mine's not big...*

... 51cm. It's my travel/winter bike and I still ride it a ton. I agree it's stiff (especially at 51cm) - my new ride is a Look 695 SR and I find the ride similar between the two - the 695 is stiffer, but not dramatically so. I love my 481sl and will never get rid of it.

Joe


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

vetboy said:


> ... 51cm. It's my travel/winter bike and I still ride it a ton. I agree it's stiff (especially at 51cm) - my new ride is a Look 695 SR and I find the ride similar between the two - the 695 is stiffer, but not dramatically so. I love my 481sl and will never get rid of it.
> 
> Joe


Hey Joe 

I find it interesting that you find the ride similar between your 695 and you 481 

I found the same between my KG86 and my 585 considering the 23 year age diff the ride was very similar and it was what kept me in the Look family. And i was so glad I did 
Look seem to aim for the same thing in all their frames 

Vertically compliant stiff and great decending attributes. 

I love my 585 

Twiggy


----------

